# Staffy x chi



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Was searching on freeads to see wat chi pups are around for sale, and came across a staffy x chi, which i have never seen b4. The dad is the chi, and the mums the staff, god knows how he did that?!! and they are still wanting £200 $400 for it!! lol just thought i would share with you!!http://household.uk.freeads.net/(staffwowa)staff_x_chihuahua_female_pup-363427.htm


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ooo I think I saw a staffxchi advertised before and my initial thoughts were OMG can you imagine what temperiment problems it could have especially with other dogs. I always have my suspitions that some of these matings arent accidents. All I hope is the person who buys it takes it to good training classes cos Staffs are stubborn at the best of times let alone crossed with a chi.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG I saw this too. 

My sister has a staffie and the right hands they are very obediant dogs, but for goodness sake, how can someone ( they ) say this was an accident. It's more of case of " lets jump on the bandwagon and make some money! "

Its just so wrong in everyway you look at it  

Poor pup - it'll just look like a very tiny staff, doesnt look the slightest bit chihuahua, so unless the parents are actually there I'd be very wary. But I wouldnt entertain buying the poor mite anyway! Its just so wrong


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG I do hope it was an accident. But then again, how did the chi did it?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG.....It beggers belief really.
A lass at work was on about crossing her Staff with her brothers Jack russel. I said why????? I went right into the in's and out and in the end she agree's and told her brother no. 
Do they do this just for fun to see how they would turn out.
I dont mind as much if both breeds were Toy for eg.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive seen male chis mate with danes, the female will just lay down..


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes a lady who works in my vets her male chi mated with her dalmation - needless to say she had the pregnancy terminated asap.

I think most pedigree breeds have enough potential genetic issues without doubling them up with another breed - just greed on the owners part.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

foxywench said:


> ive seen male chis mate with danes, the female will just lay down..


I never thought of this.  I guess dogs will try everything when they want to mate. 
The owners are the ones to blame...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

:roll: The lengths people will go to to have a designer breed, I'm sure many of them aren't accidents. :evil: The puppy is adorable though, I hate to see that the first one with the money can have it too.  No screening or anything.


----------

